# Little Fockers - RT score of 8!



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Little Fockers got an 8 on rottentomatoes.com! Eight!

8/100 is just about as bad as you can get. Even Yogi Bear was better at 13.

DVD by Valentines Day?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Little Fockers got an 8 on rottentomatoes.com! Eight!
> 
> 8/100 is just about as bad as you can get. Even Yogi Bear was better at 13.
> 
> DVD by Valentines Day?


The only surprise here is that Yogi Bear got a 13. Looking at the previews, I was thinking a 3 would have been more likely.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Ben Stiller is absolutely UNfunny and incredibly irritating. And DiNiro and Hoffman have never impressed me with their comedy either (both are GREAT dramatic actors, though). Thus, I've never liked this series at all, and even if I did, it's getting WAY old already.

And Yogi just looked bad bad bad. Even little kids with think it's dumb. Poorly written and even more poorly executed.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There was a movie that came out in November, Nutcracker in 3D. It got a 0%. Little Fockers is up to 10%, but still under Yogi.


----------



## Fab55 (Jul 25, 2008)

You do know that there will be a 4th incarnation, right? It'll be titled "Mother Fockers"... :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> *The only surprise here is that Yogi Bear got a 13*. Looking at the previews, I was thinking a 3 would have been more likely.


Not that big a surprise...

I had 3 teen viewers see both movies....Yogi outperformed Ben.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Rotten Tomatoes has a list of all the 0% movies.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Fab55 said:


> You do know that there will be a 4th incarnation, right? It'll be titled "Mother Fockers"... :lol:


Sadly, It would not surprise me if it were already being written.


----------



## duck0872 (Jan 7, 2011)

ouch


----------

